
Rnp: An OpenPGP Library in C++ - fanf2
https://www.rnpgp.com/
======
whoisthisfor
Can we stop with PGP please? It has served its purpose.

~~~
kevinvdburgt
Any good alternatives?

~~~
Avamander
Standard S/MIME for e-mail, minisign for signing software, standard ASICE for
encrypted containers

~~~
yrro
Never heard of ASCIE, I assume you're referring to
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Associated_Signature_Container...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Associated_Signature_Containers#ASiC_Extended_\(ASiC-E\))

~~~
Avamander
Indeed. It's an EU standard,
[http://www.etsi.org/deliver/etsi_en/319100_319199/31916201/0...](http://www.etsi.org/deliver/etsi_en/319100_319199/31916201/01.01.01_60/en_31916201v010101p.pdf)

------
redder2
Why C++? Why not Rust? maybe already exists. Would make a lot more sense.

~~~
steveklabnik
[https://sequoia-pgp.org/](https://sequoia-pgp.org/)

